# Doesn't like sleeping in dog bed



## Ahathy88 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Everyone!
First wanted to say that these forums have do helpful to me. Thanks to everyone. I have a 12 week old pup named Charlie . He's quite active for a vizsla which has been crazy as you can imagine. We're having issues with getting him to actually sleep in a dog bed while we're home. He's excellent in his crate at night and when we have to leave during the day but when we're home on weekends (such as today) he won't crash or take a nap in a dog bed. He gets lots of playtime and exercise and we know he's exhausted. He just wants to sleep on the couch with us though (which I know is a vizsla characteristic). He does get lots of snuggles. We just don't want him on the couch all the time. When we tell him "off" when he tries to get on the couch he gets very bossy with barking because he doesn't like that answer. At this point he's overtired and cranky and we put him in his crate and crashes for a few hours. We don't mind the crate but it would be nice to get him used to sleeping in a dog bed with us.any suggestions or are we doing something wrong?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, Ahathy88, and welcome to the forums! Charlie is just letting you know his personal preference. I don't think you're doing anything wrong. The key word is "consistency". Always respond the same way to his attempts at getting on the couch with you. If you let him do it "sometimes" then it's going to be harder for him to learn that sometimes it's NOT okay. Always be consistent. 

Do you have a photo of Charlie you can post? ;D ;D


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Ditto mswhipple on consistency. Wilson didn't stop trying to get on the couch with us until he was 8 months or so and even now, at almost one, he will try on occasion. His bed is right next to the couch. He just prefers to be touxhing


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Ruby is 17 weeks. The breeder said she was a livewire.....a livewire Vizsla!?! ...well I guess someone had to get that puppy. 
We have the same dilemma, crate very good, we kept her on the floor for weeks on the principle that not all guests want a big doggy bouncing into their cuppa but hey she loves to cuddle and we don't have her in the bed and tbh WE wanted to cuddle her so we have a chair she can sit on with us. I would like her crash out somewhere else other than on us or in crate though. 
This is what I do to try to develop this. She has a bed next to the chair sofa but tucked in out if the traffic. I have one bone she doesn't get much but she likes. I allow this only on that bed. 
Also to encourage floor sitting I encourage her even for moments to sit and be stroked next to my knee, I use the word settle and say good puppy as long as she doesn't wriggle or push to be higher. 
She like yours is either bouncy or bouncy and cranky with overtiredness. I m grateful the crate works but trying o persist to get a more settled dog as she grows. 
Think it's a long haul. Stick in.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

When we first brought Aspen home we used to put his dog bed in his crate (with the partition over top of the bed since the bed was a lot bigger than the space we were allowing him at the time). This made his crate a comfy place for him, and helped familiarize him with his new bed. 

We then worked on having the bed on the floor beside the couch so that he could still be near us/against us, and we could pet him, without him being on the couch. It didn't take much time for him to start to love his bed. We now have one every floor of the house and when he's tired he goes to his bed that is closest to where we are hanging around. 

We do let him on the couch with us in the evenings (he sits and patiently waits for his blanket to be placed over the cushions), but if we have guests over he will happily relax on one of his pillows. Being patient and consistent is key - with it it won't take long.


----------



## Ahathy88 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone! This advice is great and we'll definitely use these suggestions


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby is a couch potato, and I don't mind most of the time, she does however know that "bed" means bed. As already mentioned it's a case of being consistent at an early age.


----------

